# Total moron travelling to Thailand



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Urbs,

Got my jabs today, got a passport, got my tickets. What the hell am I so anxious about? I'm staying with friends out there, travelling light... in fact now I've starting writing this thread I realise I think I've got everything covered.

But I do worry, see.

I figured on travelling light - buying suncream, towel etc. over there rather than lugging it around and maybe taking just hand luggage (only gonna be packing a few changes of tee, shorts and flip flops). I'll change up a couple of 1000 baht before I leave and bring some sterling and my cards. An adapter for my iPhone (camera and mp3 use only, can't be fussed to crack it and aint gonna be roaming etc.)

So am I missing anything important? Or should I just pack my bag, dump it in the corner and relax until my flight in a week next Friday? I've got tomorrow to hit the shops and grab stuff I need so if anyone's got any tips, giz a holla.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2012)

take a towel. as douglas adams observes in 'the hitchiker's guide to the galaxy', having a towel is extremely important. can you rely on a thai towel being as good quality as john lewis or m&s?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2012)

and take a good book


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

Have you got at least 6 months left on your passport?

Have you taken photocopies of all important documents and left them with a friend/family - just in case?!


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

tbh I'm not bothered about the quality of the towel lol, I just don't want to carry a lot and figuered a beach towel would be pennies over there compared to here.

What about charging the iPhone on the plane? I got a lot of podcasts stored up for the journey. Aint took a plane in a while see...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2012)

Maybe get a small tube of sunscreen to take. I grew freckles in an hour when I arrived in Central America. Sun _damage _






Enjoy


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Have you got at least 6 months left on your passport?
> 
> Have you taken photocopies of all important documents and left them with a friend/family - just in case?!


 
Oh yeah, photocopies of passport - the nurse reminded me of that when I had my jabs this morning. And I'd already forgotten.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Maybe get a small tube of sunscreen to take. I grew freckles in an hour when I arrived in Central America. Sun _damage _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Don't they take stuff like that off you if it's in hand luggage though?


----------



## souljacker (Mar 2, 2012)

You might want to tell your bank/credit card people you are going. They may block withdrawal attempts and without a phone, you will be screwed.

There is a Boots on Ko San Road iirc, so get all your bits from there when you arrive. You could actually not even bother with a change of clothes. Tshirts are very cheap, so you could stock up on arrival.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 2, 2012)

Something to stop diarrhoea. So when you do get the squits, it won't stop you being able to travel anywhere if you have to.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> Oh yeah, photocopies of passport - the nurse reminded me of that when I had my jabs this morning. And I'd already forgotten.


 
and other important documents

and make sure your passport's valid.  It's not a good idea landing in a foreign country with an out-of-date passport


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Something to stop diarrhoea. So when you do get the squits, it won't stop you being able to travel anywhere if you have to.


 
Yes, defintely good idea


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 2, 2012)

Did you print out the emergency medical contact details from your travel insurance to take with you?


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

souljacker said:


> You might want to tell your bank/credit card people you are going. They may block withdrawal attempts and without a phone, you will be screwed.


 
Good call.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> Don't they take stuff like that off you if it's in hand luggage though?


 
Not if tube is 100ml or smaller

You can carry up to 10 items of liquid (as long as they're all 100ml or under).  Make sure you put them in a clear plastic bag on top of your luggage when going through xray though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

bi0boy said:


> Did you print out the emergency medical contact details from your travel insurance to take with you?


 
and bank emergency telephone number in case you have banking problems/lose your card


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh have your friends meet you at the airport if possible heard of a few story's of very dodgy cabbies taking advantage of newbies


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 2, 2012)

Ax^ said:


> Oh have your friends meet you at the airport if possible heard of a few story's of very dodgy cabbies taking advantage of newbies


 
He'll just get charged £20 for the ride, instead of the usual £5.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

Cheers everyone, I think that's me covered


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> Cheers everyone, I think that's me covered


 
Where's your plane ticket?

Have you turned everything off in the house (just in case of floods, gas leaks etc.?)  I do that 

Have you packed all your chargers?  Very easy to charge your phone up overnight and leave house without it


----------



## IC3D (Mar 2, 2012)

Learn a few phrases in Thai on the plane, flattery always goes down well.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 2, 2012)

There's an official taxi rank at Bangkok which has a fixed cheaper price iirc, just avoid the expensive dudes who hassle you, or preferably get the skyrail metro thing or the bus, you'll be able to work it out n it's generally more interesting if you don't have loaaads of stuff.  Plus it's dead cheap.

Travel insurance would be a good idea, plus all relevant details in case you get stuff pinched.  I would also make sure you have the address and phone number of where you're going in case you lose your friends or whatever.  Might be a good shout buying a cheap phone out there too, would be fairly cheap but rather useful, although it depends how long you're going for?

Make sure you have some good mosquito repellent, either DEET or not, and cover up appropriately at the dawn/dusk worst times, cos even if you're not going to anywhere with the vaguest risk of malaria the mozzies carry all sorts of other tropical nasties like Dengue fever sometimes.

Good shout on taking some Baht and Sterling, and it depends on your bank but might make more sense taking out large amounts irregularly in cash (in Thailand) rather than relying upon changing Sterling out there.  Then again I have no idea what sort of rate a decent place would offer.  You can register at fairfx.com for a top up debit card which is good for using abroad, that def might be worth a shout, if you register today it'll probably arrive before next friday..


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

Riklet said:


> Make sure you have some good mosquito repellent, either DEET or not, and cover up appropriately at the dawn/dusk worst times, cos even if you're not going to anywhere with the vaguest risk of malaria the mozzies carry all sorts of other tropical nasties like Dengue fever sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> Cheers everyone, I think that's me covered


 
I bought flip-flops on a freezing cold March day once. Smug doesn't cover it


----------



## souljacker (Mar 2, 2012)

Riklet said:


> or preferably get the skyrail metro thing or the bus, you'll be able to work it out n it's generally more interesting if you don't have loaaads of stuff. Plus it's dead cheap.
> .


 
Does the skyrail thing go to the airport? If so, definitely get that. Traffic in bangkok is fucking shocking.


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> Hey Urbs,
> 
> Got my jabs today, got a passport, got my tickets. What the hell am I so anxious about? I'm staying with friends out there, travelling light... in fact now I've starting writing this thread I realise I think I've got everything covered.
> 
> ...


 
Get a travel towel. They're small, light and dry quickly.

http://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/inde...n/products.detail/code/B1110006/id_colour/180


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

Riklet said:


> There's an official taxi rank at Bangkok which has a fixed cheaper price iirc, just avoid the expensive dudes who hassle you, or preferably get the skyrail metro thing or the bus, you'll be able to work it out n it's generally more interesting if you don't have loaaads of stuff. Plus it's dead cheap.
> 
> Travel insurance would be a good idea, plus all relevant details in case you get stuff pinched. I would also make sure you have the address and phone number of where you're going in case you lose your friends or whatever. Might be a good shout buying a cheap phone out there too, would be fairly cheap but rather useful, although it depends how long you're going for?
> 
> ...


 
I was warned about Dengue fever so I'll be looking out fot that rascal, and I've been tipped off about the taxi rank - apparantly what you do is go upstairs to departures, then grab one as they drop someone off to save queueing and additional charges. I've got the address of where I'm staying and apparantly my iPhone will work out there without having to set it up or buy additional roaming bundles (only gonna use it for the odd emergency 'come and get me!' call so won't bother bringing a cracked old Nokia).

Think I'm sorted.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

Bring a pen.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

DrRingDing said:


> Get a travel towel. They're small, light and dry quickly.
> 
> http://www.cotswoldoutdoor.com/inde...n/products.detail/code/B1110006/id_colour/180


 
It's nice but £25!! Think I'll grab a towel or a sarong when I get there.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Bring a pen.


 
For my scrawly travel diary - but of course!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> For my scrawly travel diary - but of course!



Also for filling ing immigration forms, there were none left last time I went and I had to ask lots of strangers and wait around to get ours filled in.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> It's nice but £25!! Think I'll grab a towel or a sarong when I get there.


 
Why do you need to even buy one when you're there if you're staying with friends.  Surely they have spare ones or are they all filthy?


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why do you need to even buy one when you're there if you're staying with friends. Surely they have spare ones or are they all filthy?


 
I dunno quite what to expect regarding the digs tbh, yeh maybe - but is it good form to turn up as a guest and then start bumming stuff like beach towels?*

*Not actually, like, having sex with anything resembling a beach towel.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> I dunno quite what to expect regarding the digs tbh, yeh maybe - but is it good form to turn up as a guest and then start bumming stuff like beach towels?*
> 
> *Not actually, like, having sex with anything resembling a beach towel.


 
hm, maybe not.  Family's one thing, friends might be different.  Depends on your friends I suppose


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> hm, maybe not. Family's one thing, friends might be different. Depends on your friends I suppose


 
Yeah I'll see what they got for me when I get there, and anything lacking they can point me in the direction of the nearest 'Boots'


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

Where you going, sueno?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Where you going, sueno?


 
Yeah, to the islands or stuck in the city?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 2, 2012)

swiss army knife


----------



## hmmph (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> Oh yeah, photocopies of passport - the nurse reminded me of that when I had my jabs this morning. And I'd already forgotten.


 
scan your docs and email them to yourself - much easier than carrying bits of paper around if you're travelling light.


----------



## hmmph (Mar 2, 2012)

how long you going for? if for a while, take a cheap unlocked phone with ya and buy a Thai sim card... million times cheaper to phone home, bank, insurance etc than going into internet cafe.


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

Only a couple of weeks, friends live in Bangkok so I'll be seeing a little of the city, the mountains and the beaches. Not going mad, if I was there longer I'd hop over to Cambodia or something but I'm gonna be spending the time mostly chilling on the beach I think.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

hmmph said:


> scan your docs and email them to yourself - much easier than carrying bits of paper around if you're travelling light.


 
Yeah, that's what I do, and send a copy to my sister as well, just in case I forget my email log-in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> Only a couple of weeks, friends live in Bangkok so I'll be seeing a little of the city, the mountains and the beaches. Not going mad, if I was there longer I'd hop over to Cambodia or something but I'm gonna be spending the time mostly chilling on the beach I think.


 
Yes, but *which *beaches and moutains?!


----------



## hmmph (Mar 2, 2012)

Riklet said:


> There's an official taxi rank at Bangkok which has a fixed cheaper price iirc, just avoid the expensive dudes who hassle you, or preferably get the skyrail metro thing or the bus, you'll be able to work it out n it's generally more interesting if you don't have loaaads of stuff. Plus it's dead cheap.


 
I always used the motorbike taxis; quicker, cheaper, more interesting - but not for everyone...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

hmmph said:


> I always used the motorbike taxis; quicker, cheaper, more interesting - but not for everyone...


 
More dangerous


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> Only a couple of weeks, friends live in Bangkok so I'll be seeing a little of the city, the mountains and the beaches. Not going mad, if I was there longer I'd hop over to Cambodia or something but I'm gonna be spending the time mostly chilling on the beach I think.


 
One can fly to Cambodia for around a £100


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yes, but *which *beaches and moutains?!


 
I have no idea, they just said "come out man, we got beaches, mountains, the city - the lot"!! I'm relying on some local knowledge cos one of them's been there a good 4/5 years so might pack off to an island or sunk, will wait and see what they got in store for me then make suitable suggestions if I'm not impressed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

El Sueno said:


> I have no idea, they just said "come out man, we got beaches, mountains, the city - the lot"!! I'm relying on some local knowledge cos one of them's been there a good 4/5 years so might pack off to an island or sunk, will wait and see what they got in store for me then make suitable suggestions if I'm not impressed.


 
Oh, a magical mystery tour.   How exciting


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2012)

IC3D said:


> Learn a few phrases in Thai on the plane, flattery always goes down well.


 
^^^this x1000

'Sawadee' - say that to every fucker you meet; you'll get bong-bong time and they'll let you bone their sister too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> ^^^this x1000
> 
> 'Sawadee' - say that to every fucker you meet; you'll get bong-bong time and they'll let you bone their sister too.


 
Is bong-bong the same as ping-pong?


----------



## hmmph (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> More dangerous


 
I'm not so sure it was that dangerous


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

hmmph said:


> I'm not so sure it was that dangerous


 
Maybe it's just the amount of them compared to this country makes it look more dangerous.  Certainly see more bike crashes over there than you do here


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

hmmph said:


> I'm not so sure it was that dangerous


 
I've hopped on the back of motorbike taxis in India, quite the thrill when you turn a corner and run into an upturned lorry sticking out of a ditch.


----------



## hmmph (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it's just the amount of them compared to this country makes it look more dangerous. Certainly see more bike crashes over there than you do here


 
most of the motorbike incidents I saw whilst I was there were westerners (ferrangs). These guys do it for a living and understand those roads better than anyone...


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

hmmph said:


> most of the motorbike incidents I saw whilst I was there were westerners (ferrangs). These guys do it for a living and understand those roads better than anyone...


 
From what I hear, true dat.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 2, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> One can fly to Cambodia for around a £100


 
Three days in Angkor Wat is the perfect break from the traffic of Bangkok.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

hmmph said:


> most of the motorbike incidents I saw whilst I was there were westerners (ferrangs). These guys do it for a living and understand those roads better than anyone...


 
I realise that, but that's not to say you won't be involved in one of the many accidents *caused by a westerner*


----------



## Riklet (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm sure you're aware of this but be very careful with drugs (especially buying them off people you don't know/really trust), if you do have them then be careful about carrying them around in public on transport or in clubs, the police do occasional sweeps etc. Best not to be complacent, Thailand is a lot stricter on such things than places like Cambodia/Laos. I wouldn't bother going near anything illegal tbh in the more touristy areas, more sketchy hassle than it's worth. That said, you can get benzos, opiates etc over the counter from some pharmacies...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

and don't get caught dropping cigarette butts, not that you should do that anyway!


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and don't get caught dropping cigarette butts, not that you should do that anyway!



? Did that all the time, never got any hassle.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> ? Did that all the time, never got any hassle.


 
Friend got caught, despite the thousands of cigarette butts on the ground.  Police fined him 2000 baht.  Tried to knock it down saying it was first offence and couldn't find a bin, but the police weren't having it and friend told me not to argue with them as they had guns


----------



## Riklet (Mar 2, 2012)

That's Singapore where they're crazy about litter isn't it? Chewing gum restrictions etc 

As long as you don't toss fag butts onto or towards a picture of their saintly King then you should be fine. Well, apart from the fact you should put them in the bin anyway, ya lazy smokers.

edit: sounds like your mate just got rinsed for cash by some slightly dodgy coppers, Bangkok is covered in rubbish..


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Friend got caught, despite the thousands of cigarette butts on the ground.  Police fined him 2000 baht.  Tried to knock it down saying it was first offence and couldn't find a bin, but the police weren't having it and friend told me not to argue with them as they had guns



Sounds like the cops were short on cash for lunch!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

Riklet said:


> That's Singapore where they're crazy about litter isn't it? Chewing gum restrictions etc
> 
> As long as you don't toss fag butts onto or towards a picture of their saintly King then you should be fine. Well, apart from the fact you should put them in the bin anyway, ya lazy smokers.


 
Yeah, Singapore's like that, but if the Thai police think they can nab a tourist for it, they'll try it on.  Bet you they pocketed the money 

I even still have the fine somewhere


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Sounds like the cops were short on cash for lunch!


 
I offered them 1000, that's more than enough for lunch.  Greedy bastards


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm away for a break from all them drugs so won't be taking any risks there, but thanks for the reminder. 

*ends up in Golden Triangle pondering whether to send a package home*


----------



## El Sueno (Mar 11, 2012)

Jus' checking in, won't be able to again for a while but hit Bangkok big time first night, hopping over to some island in a few days to meet more friends who happen to be in the area. Everything's going tickety-boo, thanks for your all advice it set me up splendidly.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 11, 2012)

Riklet said:


> There's an official taxi rank at Bangkok which has a fixed cheaper price iirc, just avoid the expensive dudes who hassle you, or preferably get the skyrail metro thing or the bus, you'll be able to work it out n it's generally more interesting if you don't have loaaads of stuff. Plus it's dead cheap.
> 
> ..


 
The "fixed" price from the airport is just that, and around 500 baht; a meter taxi is around 300, with about 60 on top for tolls.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Friend got caught, despite the thousands of cigarette butts on the ground. Police fined him 2000 baht. Tried to knock it down saying it was first offence and couldn't find a bin, but the police weren't having it and friend told me not to argue with them as they had guns


 
I got caught but I did manage to knock it down simply by pretending that I only had so much money on me, i'm pretty sure they started at 2000 baht though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2012)

Wilson said:


> I got caught but I did manage to knock it down simply by pretending that I only had so much money on me, i'm pretty sure they started at 2000 baht though


 
and I bet there were thousands of Thai cigarettes all over the ground eh?


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 11, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> The "fixed" price from the airport is just that, and around 500 baht; a meter taxi is around 300, with about 60 on top for tolls.


The train into the centre of Bkk is the way to go now. When I think of my 3 hour journeys into Bkk from the airport when I first went in 1996... now is such a breeze, great way to start things off.

If you do want a taxi you can get them on meter without the charge, or for a decent fixed price (about 300 bht when I was there a couple of months ago) if you go outside near the drop off for the Arrivals. The drivers just want a quick fare to go back into town with.


----------



## Wilson (Mar 11, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and I bet there were thousands of Thai cigarettes all over the ground eh?


 
I think they saw me walk past their box/shelter thing smoking the fag and must have followed knowing that I would drop it, they walked me back to their box and sure enough there were loads there that looked like they'd been dropped by the coppers themselves


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2012)

Wilson said:


> I think they saw me walk past their box/shelter thing smoking the fag and must have followed knowing that I would drop it, they walked me back to their box and sure enough there were loads there that looked like they'd been dropped by the coppers themselves


 
That's *exactly *what happened to us.  Didn't even notice their little police box 'til they took us back to it to write out receipt for our fine


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2012)

Was it on Sukhumvit?


----------



## Wilson (Mar 11, 2012)

I honestly don't remember but it might well have been


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 11, 2012)

Wilson said:


> I honestly don't remember but it might well have been


 
Very touristy area, so I bet they place their little police boxes in all the high-footfall-of-tourist areas to get you.  They even had the cheek to point to notices about dropping cigarette butts, hidden in the bushes in the middle of the road


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 14, 2012)

I saw a tourist pulled for dropping something on Sukhumvit. Fucking insult as there are next-to-no bins whatsoever.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 24, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Sounds like the cops were short on cash for lunch!


 
lunch 2000 baht would feed a family for a month.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 24, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> I saw a tourist pulled for dropping something on Sukhumvit. Fucking insult as there are next-to-no bins whatsoever.


 
true, but if you walk to any 7-11 there is usually a bin outside.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 24, 2012)

Has this been posted?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8154497.stm

Scam arresting tourists in duty-free


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 24, 2012)

extra dry said:


> true, but if you walk to any 7-11 there is usually a bin outside.


True, but they're usually down a soi- not much use if you're on the main drag.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 24, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Has this been posted?
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/8154497.stm
> 
> Scam arresting tourists in duty-free


----------



## extra dry (Mar 25, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> True, but they're usually down a soi- not much use if you're on the main drag.


 
Huh? most 7-11's are on the main drag...however with all the other rubbish blowing around you would think yin lack would organize more bins..just to get her name in the paper


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 26, 2012)

extra dry said:


> Huh? most 7-11's are on the main drag...however with all the other rubbish blowing around you would think yin lack would organize more bins..just to get her name in the paper


Nah not on Sukhumvit surely. It's mostly the grand entrances to big hotels, office blocks, shopping centres, construction sites, massage places and the occasional mom-and-pop shop clinging on. I'll work out the Sukhumvit-to-soi 7-11 ratio calculation when I'm there next week.


----------



## extra dry (Mar 26, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Nah not on Sukhumvit surely. It's mostly the grand entrances to big hotels, office blocks, shopping centres, construction sites, massage places and the occasional mom-and-pop shop clinging on. I'll work out the Sukhumvit-to-soi 7-11 ratio calculation when I'm there next week.


 
who says you can't have fun in Thailand..lol good luck with the trip, Bangkok is getting even more over crowded.


----------



## gabi (Mar 26, 2012)

Oohh.. my fav hotel in bankgok is on sukhimvit... the totally mental Atlanta... 

http://www.theatlantahotelbangkok.com/

the rule book is worth the entry fee alone



> 17 Well-selected Western classical music is played all day.
> Absolutely no pop music.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Nah not on Sukhumvit surely. It's mostly the grand entrances to big hotels, office blocks, shopping centres, construction sites, massage places and the occasional mom-and-pop shop clinging on. I'll work out the Sukhumvit-to-soi 7-11 ratio calculation when I'm there next week.


 

I'm pretty sure there was one on Sukhumvit near where we were pulled, but I didn't notice it until we'd been stopped


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

gabi said:


> Oohh.. my fav hotel in bankgok is on sukhimvit... the totally mental Atlanta...
> 
> http://www.theatlantahotelbangkok.com/
> 
> the rule book is worth the entry fee alone


 


> Bastion   of  wholesome,   culturally  sensitive   &   eco-aware   tourism
> *sex  tourists  not  welcome*


----------



## gabi (Mar 26, 2012)

it's truly bonkers.. but i love it.. an oasis of good virtue in a desert of fat old white men with 15yo girls on the back of their mopeds


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm walking along Sukhumvit on google maps.  I've found a few wheelie bins and 1 wire bin, but I've not walked very far.

I reckon we should get purves to walk the entire length of Sukhumvit and map the bins and put it online for tourists so they know where the bins are


----------



## extra dry (Mar 26, 2012)

a tall order in this heat...


----------



## purves grundy (Mar 27, 2012)

Stinking hot next door in Burma too. I'll just hang around 7-11's when I get to Bkk, enjoying the air con and the bins.


----------



## spankster1 (Mar 28, 2012)

If its too hot anywhere you can always just chill out in Pai, in Mae Hong Son. There isn't anything to worry about in Thailand, usually Thai's only bash each other as its bad for tourism when ferang gets bashed. Also just use common sense, if it doesn't feel good then don't do it


----------



## craigxcraig (Mar 28, 2012)

spankster1 said:


> If its too hot anywhere you can always just chill out in Pai, in Mae Hong Son. There isn't anything to worry about in Thailand, usually Thai's only bash each other as its bad for tourism when ferang gets bashed. Also just use common sense, if it doesn't feel good then don't do it


 
Pai was lovely (we were there last year) as was Chiang Mai - hired a big motorbike for a couple of weeks and spent the time seeing the whole area, was a great experience.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 28, 2012)

extra dry said:


> a tall order in this heat...


 
purves is used to the heat


----------



## extra dry (Mar 28, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> Stinking hot next door in Burma too. I'll just hang around 7-11's when I get to Bkk, enjoying the air con and the bins.


 
so you are that guy!


----------



## extra dry (Apr 1, 2012)

big thunder storms keeping things cool


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 6, 2012)

So, I've just walked along Sukhumvit from Soi 2 to 20 - let the record show that along this stretch there is only ONE 7-11 and no bins.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> So, I've just walked along Sukhumvit from Soi 2 to 20 - let the record show that along this stretch there is only ONE 7-11 and no bins.


 
Thank you purves 

They must have removed the ones I found on google maps then


----------



## purves grundy (Apr 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Thank you purves
> 
> They must have removed the ones I found on google maps then


well, I did walk on the road a fair few times as it's v crowded on the pavement when they've got the stalls out, so I could've overlooked a bin tbh.

But not a 7-11. Defo only the one.

Now I'm off for tasty street grub


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 6, 2012)

purves grundy said:


> well, I did walk on the road a fair few times as it's v crowded on the pavement when they've got the stalls out, so I could've overlooked a bin tbh.
> 
> But not a 7-11. Defo only the one.
> 
> Now I'm off for tasty street grub


 
Yep, the ones I found were normally hidden by stalls and practically in the road

Enjoy your fried ants


----------

